

Ask HN: Idea Sunday is awesome... but now what? Let's build something. - duvok

Since &quot;Idea Sunday&quot; started a few weeks ago, I look forward to reading through the comments every Sunday. But HN is better than just ideas...let&#x27;s execute on one each week and create some real value by making it into a reality.<p>We&#x27;ve got every kind of hacker on here (eng, biz, data, mkt...). Let&#x27;s start a project and collaborate.<p>We can wrap up Idea Sunday with a poll of the top 10 ideas (via comments in Idea Sunday thread) and all vote on one project to build as a community each week.<p>Who&#x27;s in.
======
khrob
If this goes ahead, Assembly (a yc alumni company) would be a great place to
track the projects: www.assemblymade.com No, I don't work for them. Yes, I
know them and they're very cool.

------
karangoeluw
I'm working on 2 of the ideas that I proposed today and a couple weeks ago. It
might take a while (I have other projects, and I'm a full-time student), but
yes, I'll complete those.

Also, I think polling might not be the most efficient way to chose what to
work on. I'd say let people decide what they want to work on, rather than
crowdsourcing the decision.

------
notduncansmith
I just built [http://threadaday.github.io](http://threadaday.github.io), based
on this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7617434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7617434)

------
sycren
I'm interested, I can help out with marketing, analytics & strategy -
uk.linkedin.com/in/jameslethem/

